# Ancient Greek (Koine) This is the end of today’s lesson.



## tsoapm

Hi,

I'm trying to set up a program called Gradint, which creates Pimsleur-style audio ‘lessons’, for learning New Testament Greek vocabulary. I have recordings of the actual vocabulary, but the program can also use recorded voice prompts and the author suggests recording them in the appropriate language, so I'd like to try.

This would be my attempt for this one: Οὐτος ἐστιν ὁ τελος της διδαχης σημερον.

Can anyone tell me if there's something wrong with it before I record it?

Thanks.

N.B. There are a couple of prompts where I wouldn't really know where to begin (about what words 'mean'), but if someone thinks they might be able to help, a private message would be appreciated.


----------



## dmtrs

There are a few problems with that.
Most importantly with the gender of the word τέλος -it is neutral: τό τέλος. Secondly, διδαχή is a rather religious teaching -διδασκαλία would be more appropriate. Third, I wouldn't use the word τέλος because it has other implications in ancient Greek (purpose, fulfillment...).
To make it simple, I believe you'd like to say:
Τοῦτ’ ἐστί τό τῆς σήμερον διδασκαλίας πέρας.


----------



## tsoapm

Thanks, that's great!

I was wondering about τέλος, but then I saw it used for the end of the world in the NT and I thought it might be ok.

So πέρας is neutral too? I haven't seen the truncated forms τοῦτ’ ἐστί, but perhaps I just haven't got to it.


----------



## dmtrs

tsoapm said:


> So πέρας is neutral too? I haven't seen the truncated forms τοῦτ’ ἐστί, but perhaps I just haven't got to it.



Yes, πέρας is also neutral. Tοῦτ’ ἐστί is the truncated form of τοῦτo ἐστί, as you would have easily guessed; consecutive vowels (o-ε here) were (and are, in modern Greek) avoided as they cause cacophony.


----------



## bearded

dmtrs said:


> Τοῦτ’ ἐστί


Cannot the  word 'esti' be enclitic - in other words, is the tonos on iota really necessary?


----------



## dmtrs

bearded said:


> Cannot the word 'esti' be enclitic - in other words, is the tonos on iota really necessary?




You are right. You can write 'Τοῦτό ἐστι'. But I believe it's more difficult to pronounce -and trickier as a voice prompt.


----------



## bearded

Wouldn't  < Τοῦτ' ἐστι >   also work? It would be easier to pronounce.


----------



## dmtrs

It would be 'τοῦτ’ ἔστι' -the stress (τόνος) on ε; it might be tricky too.


----------



## sotos

You could simply say "Τέλος". Old books finished with "Τέλος και τω Θεώ δόξα".


----------

